# Is my puppy a bully?



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a 11 month old female bully. 2 months ago I found a what I thought looked like a pitbull puppy although he has not grown in size and seems to be only a little taller then my bully and looks around her age but I just want to be sure . Help needed from someone who knows a little more about bully's and the difference please.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

American Bullies have multiple classes, so they do come in dif sizes. But unfortunately without a pedigree, you just have bull breed mix.


----------

